# Compact chainset 50 34



## HB2210 (31 Jan 2014)

Looking for a good priced compact chainset for a Giant TCR road bike. Would appreciate any offers.

Hazel


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-ht-ii-chainset.148507/

Do you mean 50-34 rather than 50-43?


----------



## HB2210 (31 Jan 2014)

I really have no idea, was a text from the guy who fixes my bike x


----------



## Dangermouse (31 Jan 2014)

What have you got on now is it a shimano?


----------



## HB2210 (31 Jan 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> What have you got on now is it a shimano?



Yes but it's a racing block and I struggle to get up some hills and is putting me off cycling a bit


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2014)

Are you sure you are asking for a chainset and not a cassette on the rear wheel, most older riders call the cassette a block (as in block of gears)

This is a cassette Hazel, the item I have for sale is a chainset


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Yes but it's a racing block and I struggle to get up some hills and is putting me off cycling a bit


Ask him if if he means the bit which the pedals attach to or the bit at the back of the bike on the rear wheel 

Or ask him to get one for you from a shop?


----------



## Kbrook (1 Feb 2014)

Suspect that with him mentioning compact, she probably has a standard double and with racing block being mentioned probably a 11-23 or similar. The cheapest solution is just to change the rear cassette to something like 12-30 , that will get you up pretty much anything even if it is a double up front.


----------



## HB2210 (1 Feb 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Suspect that with him mentioning compact, she probably has a standard double and with racing block being mentioned probably a 11-23 or similar. The cheapest solution is just to change the rear cassette to something like 12-30 , that will get you up pretty much anything even if it is a double up front.



That's more or less it "..


----------



## HB2210 (1 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-ht-ii-chainset.148507/
> 
> Do you mean 50-34 rather than 50-43?



Yes think so now after checking loads online


----------



## HB2210 (1 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Are you sure you are asking for a chainset and not a cassette on the rear wheel, most older riders call the cassette a block (as in block of gears)
> 
> This is a cassette Hazel, the item I have for sale is a chainset




Yes it's definitely a chainset, he changed the cassette but I really thought the difference was minimal !!


----------



## Dusty Bin (1 Feb 2014)

you posted on this thread, yesterday...

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-ht-ii-chainset.148507/


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Yes think so now after checking loads online



Then my chainset would be ideal............


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2014)

Except that 172.5 mm cranks are on the long side for most women?


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Except that 172.5 mm cranks are on the long side for most women?



Depends on how tall she is, but good point Colin


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Depends on how tall she is, but good point Colin


My ex is 5' 10" so she would probably be fine, but I have a very keen female cyclist friend who is a tiny 5' 1" and she probably wouldn't be!

Mind you, I can barely tell the difference between the 170 mm cranks on one bike I rode a lot and the 175 mm ones on the bikes that I ride now.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2014)

Babytiger is only 5' 0 and she uses 175s, so long as the seatpost will drop another 10mm they should be fine for a small person.


----------



## HB2210 (1 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Depends on how tall she is, but good point Colin



I'm 5ft 5" and was advised 170


----------



## HB2210 (1 Feb 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Then my chainset would be ideal............



Laughing but think it may be too long .... Tho it is lovely and would look great on my black and yellow bike


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2014)

I am 5'9 and a bit and use 172.5mm cranks


----------



## Enigma2008 (8 Feb 2014)

Am I correct in deducing that your mechanic has changed your cassette and that you've sold the 50/34 chainset that came on the bike? If that's correct changing the length of the crank ain't going to do anything for you at all. Shorter cranks for shorter legs allow faster cadence, less pedal pressure, higher heart rates, less leg fatigue. Longer cranks for longer legs allow slower cadence more pedal pressure, lower heart rate more muscular fatigue.
I think you need to just get out and ride, train more effectively and with purpose. The rest is just chucking money about.


----------



## HB2210 (9 Feb 2014)

Enigma2008 said:


> Am I correct in deducing that your mechanic has changed your cassette and that you've sold the 50/34 chainset that came on the bike? If that's correct changing the length of the crank ain't going to do anything for you at all. Shorter cranks for shorter legs allow faster cadence, less pedal pressure, higher heart rates, less leg fatigue. Longer cranks for longer legs allow slower cadence more pedal pressure, lower heart rate more muscular fatigue.
> I think you need to just get out and ride, train more effectively and with purpose. The rest is just chucking money about.



Thanks


----------

